# Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln



## Herbynor (8. November 2013)

Beim letzten Brandungs-Cup hatte ich neben mir Kollegen mit sehr starken Strahlern. 
Wenn sie ausgeworfen hatten und in die Richtung geschaut haben wo sie hingeworfen haben, 
war das Wasser auf ca. 100 m beleuchtet.
Was haltet ihr davon ?
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Fische verscheucht worden und man fängt nichts mehr.
Man kann noch so gut angeln, wie man will, wenn man dauernd ein flackerndes Licht übers Wasser huschen sieht, geht nichts mehr.
Würdet ihr hingehen und den Kollegen sagen, dass er das Licht nicht mehr übers Wasser scheinen lassen soll oder wie würdet ihr euch verhalten?
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Raubfisch (9. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

am kopf kratzen, grinsen und weiterangeln - solang ich dadurch nicht negativ beeinflusst werde. 

die ostsee wird es bestimmt überstehen wenn die kollegen nichts fangen, was nicht unbedingt so sein muss. oft werden fische und/oder deren beute ja von licht angezogen. ob das hier was bringt bezweifel ich aber ein wenig


----------



## degl (9. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Herbert ich glaub das nicht............

Denn.............am Hohenfelderstrand trieben sich bei meinem letzten Anglen einige Fischer rum, die mit Scheinwerfen arbeiteten, die der Marine zur Ehre gereicht hätte und dann wurden sie noch von der Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert(noch stärkere Scheinwerfer).........und ich hab gut gefangen.

Da das Licht der Kopflampen so zusagen eher von der Seite und nicht von Oben kommt macht das überhaupt nix...........

Wir reden hier übern Ostseestrand und nich einem stillen Waldsee

Ich möchte nie wieder mit so ner "Billigfunzel" am Strand sein und Hakenbinden oder auch die Würmers aufziehen.........nee, Licht geht mir da über alles

gruß degl


----------



## Kielerfreund (11. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*



degl schrieb:


> Herbert ich glaub das nicht............
> 
> Denn.............am Hohenfelderstrand trieben sich bei meinem letzten Anglen einige Fischer rum, die mit Scheinwerfen arbeiteten, die der Marine zur Ehre gereicht hätte und dann wurden sie noch von der Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert(noch stärkere Scheinwerfer).........und ich hab gut gefangen.
> 
> ...



Dann hast bei Deinem Kollegen Jan nicht richtig aufgepasst.

Der macht Dir im Stockdunklen schneller nen Haken ran als Du im Hellen.|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ach ja, zum Licht auf Wasser : Schönberger Seebrücke im dunkeln beleuchtet. Da wo Licht Hering und Kleinfisch. Und was noch???
Richtig, Räuber wie Dorsch und Meerforelle.

Vieleicht sollten wir alle mit 1000 Watt Strahlern und Notstromerzeuger ans Wasser gehen. :vik:

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Herbynor (11. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Kielerfreund,
Du hast natürlich recht mit der Festbeleuchtung an Seebrücken oder mit den großen Laternen der Caprifischer, das ist aber ein ganz anderer Schnack.
Durch das feste Licht wird Plankton oder kleine Fische angelockt,
aber nicht durch das flackernde Licht am Strand.
Die Fische leben dort am Strand jeden Tag und dann ist es meistens dunkel ohne flackerndes Licht. 
Die Fische kennen keine Verteidigungsmöglichkeiten sondern nur Flucht, und wenn etwas abnormales passiert, flüchten sie.
Ihr solltet mal nachts in ein Teich, wo viele Fische drin sind mit einer Taschenlampe reinleuchten.
Ich will es vorwegnehmen, sie sausen dort in dem Teich panisch umher, weil sie das nicht kennen.   
Jetzt montiert mal eine Lampe und lasst sie länger leuchten ohne sie zubewegen, dann werden die Fische sich auch daran gewöhnen, aber am Strand ist es immer ein flackerndes Licht und das ist nicht gut.  
Es sollte jeder Angler darauf achten, dass die Scheinwerferstrahlen nicht über das zu beangelnde Wasser leuchten.
Natürlich brauche ich auch Licht am Strand, aber wenn ich Haken binden oder Vorfächer tüdeln muss, wende ich mich vom Wasser weg. Ich achte immer darauf, dass mein Licht so wenig wie möglich über das Wasser scheint.
Solltet Ihr jetzt mal darüber nachdenken ( Ihr braucht es jetzt hier nicht schreiben ) und achtet mal in bitte Zukunft darauf.
Eure Erfahrungen würden hier gut rein passen.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## angelnmike (11. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Na,dann mach es mal alles so,wie du beschrieben hast und dann ist auch gut jetzt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Wenn ich mal an so Brandungsveranstaltungen mit 300 Teilnehmern denke, da flackert das an allen Ecken und Kanten und dabei fangen einige dann auch noch 30 maßige Fische.....|kopfkrat

Meine Meinung, Lampen können da so viele rumfunzeln, wie sie wollen, das juckt die Fische überaupt nicht. Ich hatte am Strand schon Meerforellen mit meiner Kopflampe im Wasser beobachtet, die sich durch das Licht überhaupt nicht haben stören lassen.

Also ran ans Wasser und Fische fangen und sich weniger einen Kopf um das Gefunzel machen.


----------



## Herbynor (12. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Hi angelmik,
Schön, dass Du es so siehst, aber wenn gut ist, bestimmst nicht Du.

Hallo Dorschgreifer,
zu Deinem Einwand möchte ich nur soviel anmerken,
wenn 300 Angler am Wasser stehen gibt es auch Angler, die nicht soviel Licht haben.
Jetzt müsste man mal sehen, ob die mit 30 Fischen auch noch 30 Fische haben, wenn jemand mit einem starken Strahler dauernd in dem Bereich rum fummelt, wo sie angeln.
Ignoranz hat die Welt nicht weiter gebracht.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Ignoranz hat die Welt nicht weiter gebracht.


 
Zumindest mein Post hat mit Ignoranz nichts zu tun, das meine Persönliche Erfahrung aus ca. 30 Jahren Brandungsangeln. 

Ich kenne sogar Zeiten mit Blitzlichtern, womit die Leuchtperlen so richtig gepuscht wurden, damit die extrem hell und lange leuchten, hat die Fische aus meiner Sicht auch nie gestört.

Und wenn sie so lichtscheu sind, dann sollten selbst Leuchtperlen scheuchen, denn die sind auf dem Grund sehr wahrscheinlich heller, als ne Funzel, die aus über 100 bis 150m Entfernung leuchtet und mit viel Glück die Wasseroberfläche bestrahlt, sofern die Leuchtweiten bei Kopflampen überhaupt so weit reichen.

Mal schauen, ich werde die Fische Samstag mal fragen, ob sie Angst hatten.


----------



## Herbynor (12. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Dorschgreifer,
nun will ich nicht mit Dir wetteifern , wer länger Brandungsangeln macht.
Nur nebenbei ich bin 72 Jahre und davon angel ich seit meinem 
5. Lebensjahr, das sagt meiner Meinung nach alles nichts aus.
Mit den Perlen, nicht Tagesleucht-Perlen sondern Phosphorleucht-Perlen sind meine Lieblingsperlen.
Die besten Erfolge habe ich immer nach ca. 5 min. gehabt, wenn sie für uns schon nicht mehr richtig leuchten.
Jetzt müsste ich etwas darüberschreiben, dass die Fische
UV-Licht sehen können, aber das lass ich hier mal lieber, sollte Interesse bestehen gerne.
Noch mal zu den Perlen, sie liegen ziemlich ruhig am Grund und simulieren Köder, nicht des Lichtes wegen beißen die Fische.
Man sollte sich mal die Frage stellen, warum kommen die Fische erst mit der Dunkelheit unter Land, natürlich gibt es immer Ausnahmen.  
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Kielerfreund (12. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer,
> nun will ich nicht mit Dir wetteifern , wer länger Brandungsangeln macht.
> Nur nebenbei ich bin 72 Jahre und davon angel ich seit meinem
> 
> ...



Ganz bestimmt nicht weil sie Angst vor Licht haben.
Wir haben Kuttertouren in der Nacht gemacht. Mit Großscheinwerfen ins Wasser und haben mehr gefangen denn je.

Es hat sich auch herausgestellt, das Kohle nicht die Energiequelle No. 1 ist. Vor 70 Jahren war man da noch ganz anderer Meinung. 
Auch an Dich mein Tip, ohne überheblich zu sein, auch über den Tellerrand  hinaus gibt es noch was zu essen.

Lieber Gruß aus Kiel
Carsten


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Man sollte sich mal die Frage stellen, warum kommen die Fische erst mit der Dunkelheit unter Land, natürlich gibt es immer Ausnahmen.
> MfG Herbynor


 
Genau so sollte man sich aber auch die Frage stellen, ob man dann überhaupt noch in Häfen, auf Seebrücken oder an Stränden mit Strandprommenaden Angeln gehen sollte. Komisch, dass ich an solchen Stellen sehr gut fange und andere ebenso. Nach deiner Theorie sollte man diese Fischscheuchanlagen doch meiden, oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch?

Mein Vater, auch 72 Jahre, der Angelt ausschließlich in Häfen oder auf Seebrücken, weil er nicht merh so weit werfen kann und der hat noch nie so viel gefangen wie jetzt.

Also irgendwie muss da etwas bei den Fischen anders sein, als Du es vermutest. Oder es sind bestimmte Lichtresistente Fische, die an so beleuchteten Stellen beißen, dann sind das aber ganz schön viele...

Aber jedem das Seine, gehe Du an den stockfinsteren Strand (aber blos kein Licht anmachen) und fange deine Lichtscheuen Fische, ich fange dann die anderen, mir sind die genauso recht.

Übrigends fängt man auch am Tage mit der Spinnrute durchaus Dorsch vom Strand, oder mit dem Wattwurm Plattfische, im Frühjahr Hornhecht und Meerforellen sowieso..

Du darfst also gerne Deine Meinung haben, das respektiere ich, kann ja auch durchaus stimmen, nur meine Meinung ist eben eine andere und irgendwie fahre ich da auch ganz gut mit und fange genügend Fische vom Strand.


----------



## Herbynor (12. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Ihr tut ja gerade so als ob ich Euch zwingen möchte das an zu nehmen.

Kielerfreund,
dass Du so auf die 72 Jahre rum hackst statt auf das Thema 
( Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln) eingehst, verstehe ich nicht und außerdem wiederholst Du dich.
Bitte lese noch mal alle meine Posts intensiv, damit Du bemerkst, worum es mir geht.  

Dorschgreifer,
auch für Dich gilt, bitte meine Posts sorgfältig lesen.
Ansonsten bin ich zu der Meinung gekommen, dass ihr gar nicht diskutieren wollt, sondern nur dagegen sein und das ist keine Basis um Meinungen und Ideen aus zu tauschen.
Schade, ich hatte mir erhofft, eventuelle Anregungen hier mit zu nehmen.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## angelnmike (12. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Geiler Macker.


----------



## Stipfel (12. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Hello!

Ich Klinke mich mal ein.
Also ich kann beide Seiten gut verstehen, einerseits scheut man sich doch seit dem Kindesalter am Wasser zu Lärmen weil der Vater darauf bestand man solle die Füße still halten und ja nicht die Taschenlampe auf die Wasseroberfläche richten.
Andererseits gibt es seit einiger Zeit Köder und Anlocksysteme welche massive Lichtblitze aussenden... ich denke da an Rainer Korn mit seinem Leng special Flashbait...oder an Unterwasserleuchten die die Fische gerade zu magisch anziehen SOLL ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5BLEus17yU ). Ob das ganze nun wirklich Wissenschaftlich nachvollziehbar ist, kann ich nicht einschätzen.
Fest steht das es beim Angeln in der Ostsee weitaus größere Umwelteinflüsse für die Fische gibt als das licht einer Taschenlampe bzw. eines Strahlers. Dort wären beispielsweise die Seit Jahren steigende Zahl der Schiffsbewegungen auf der Ostsee... und wer schon einmal Tauchen war, weiss wie weit man eine Schiffsschraube hört... oder aber der touristische Druck der auf unseren Gewässern lastet, einhergehend mit Verschmutzung des Wassers usw. .


Es könnte allerdings sein, dass es sich mit dem besagten Strahler ähnlich verhällt wie mit dem Vollmond.
Viele Angler behaupten ja, es sei zwecklos am Tag des Vollmonds angeln zu gehen. Vielleicht liegt das ja an dem Licht welches auf die Wasseroberfläche trifft und sich in den Wellen so bricht, dass die Fische verschreckt werden. Das würde auch gegen den Strahler sprechen da er ja ähnliches, sich im Wasser brechendes, Licht wirft. Das ist allerdings nur eine vermutung #c

mfg Stipfel


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Ihr tut ja gerade so als ob ich Euch zwingen möchte das an zu nehmen.
> 
> Dorschgreifer,
> auch für Dich gilt, bitte meine Posts sorgfältig lesen.
> ...


 
Naja, ich habe deinen Post eigentlich gelesen:



Herbynor schrieb:


> Es *sollte* *jeder Angler* darauf achten, dass die Scheinwerferstrahlen nicht über das zu beangelnde Wasser leuchten.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


 

Du schreibst, dass jeder Angler drauf achten soll und jeder drüber nachdenken soll und seine Erfahrungen hier gut reinpassen würden.

Ich habe drüber nachgedacht und meine Erfahrungen hier gepostet, das sie anders sind als deine, dafür kann ich nichts. Das geht auch nicht gegen dich persönlich, sondern sind nur *meine* Erfahrungen und Wahrnehmungen.

Ich habe auch geschrieben, das Du deine Meinung haben darfst und ich diese respektiere, aber bitte respektiere auch Du andere Meinungen.

Von daher stimmt diese Aussage von Dir nicht:



> Ansonsten bin ich zu der Meinung gekommen, dass ihr gar nicht diskutieren wollt, sondern nur dagegen sein und das ist keine Basis um Meinungen und Ideen aus zu tauschen.


 
Nur weil wir anderer Meinung sind als Du kannst du nicht behaupten, dass wir nicht diskutieren wollen. Und den Schuh mit dem "Nur dagen sein" musst Du dir dann genauso anziehen.

Also wie gesagt, Du darfst gerne deine Meinung haben, ich habe allerdings eine andere, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich fordere auch nicht, dass Du meiner Meinung folgst, gestatte mir aber, meine Meinung zu behalten, bis es einen eindeutigen Beweis für die Scheuchwirkung von Kopflampen am Strand gibt. Unn solange ich reichlich Fische fange, bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, weil ich diese dadurch bestätigt sehe.

Wenn Du mit deiner Einstellung mehr fängst, dann ist doch alles gut und Du hast ebenfalls eine Bestätigung deiner Meinung.

Wo ist denn jetzt das Problem?


----------



## Norbi (13. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Also zu meiner Zeit hatten die Brandungsangler Stirnlampen,sind Die jetzt out??? und man benutzt Scheinwerfer??


----------



## degl (13. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*



Norbi schrieb:


> Also zu meiner Zeit hatten die Brandungsangler Stirnlampen,sind Die jetzt out??? und man benutzt Scheinwerfer??



Jo Norbi......wenn ich meine alte Kopflampe(Lämpchen) mit meiner LedLenser H7 vergleiche...........ähm ja, dann ist die schon fast ein Scheinwerfer.........aber ich werfe ja auch nicht nur zum Schein|muahah:|muahah:

gruß degl


----------



## Norbi (13. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Naja,was soll es schon ausmachen wenn gelegendlich mal ein Lichtschein übers Wasser huscht:mVielmehr tut sich wiedermal die Frage auf,da wir hier von Beleuchtung sprechen,was ist mit Vollmond????
Also ich habe bei Vollmond gefangen,sowie bei tiefster Dunkelheit nichts gefangen!!#c#c:m#h


----------



## captain-sparrow (13. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Hallo zusammen, 
zu diesem Thema möchte ich gerne meine Erfahrungen aus einem anderen Bereich beitragen.
Ich bin Taucher und als solcher gehe ich auch nachts tauchen und hier natürlich mit Licht.
Meine Lampe hat 50 Watt Lichtleistung und unter Wasser leuchte ich damit nicht nur ruhig, sondern auch mal interessiert in die eine oder andere Richtung, in Pflanzen, Spalten usw.
Die Friedfische gehen dabei dem ganzen nur dann aus dem Weg wenn man sie direkt anleuchtet. Der Grund dafür? Ich denke sie sind dann zu leichte Beute für den Räuber, denn weit entfernen sie sich nicht von dem Lichtkegel. Im Gegenteil sie bleiben in der Nähe und sind interessiert.
Der Räuber hingegen folgt gerne dem Licht. In einem Tauchsee warten die Hechte schon fast beim Tauchereinstieg um diesen zu folgen. In einem Tauchgang hatte es sich ein Hecht unter meinem Bauch gemütlich gemacht und ist mit mir eine Zeit lang durchs Wasser geschwommen, bis wir zu den Friedfischen kamen und sobald ein guter Beutefisch im Lichtkegel erschien, schoss er aus der unsichtbaren Position hinter Lampe vor in den Lichtkegel und schnappte sich seine Beute. 
In einem anderen See kommen regelmäßig die Karpfen neugierig aus uns zu geschwommen, weil sie wissen, das wir im Boden wühlen und dabei für sie was zum fressen abfällt. Die Lampen stören sie auch hier nur wenn man sie direkt anleuchtet.
Forellen kommen genauso auf das Licht zu geschwommen wie Barsche und alle anderen Fische auch. Eine Scheuchwirkung entsteht nur bei direktem anleuchten der Fische und selbst die nötigt die Fische nur aus dem direkten Lichtkegel zu schwimmen. Sie bleiben aber in der Nähe.
Hält man die Lampe ruhig und auf einen Punkt gerichtet nähern sich die Fische dem Licht immer mehr. Insofern ist natürlich ein unruhiges Licht vielleicht für die Fische nicht so vertrauenserweckend wie ein ruhiges Licht. In beiden Fällen würde ich dem Licht aber eher eine Anziehungskraft beimessen, als eine verscheuchende Wirkung.
Ich würde es eher mal damit versuchen eine Lampe in die Nähe der Köder unter Wasser zu legen. Ich könnte mir hier eine höhere Ausbeute vorstellen. Zumindest eine Leuchtquelle (schwache LED oder so) am System wäre ein Versuch wert. Aber ob das erlaubt ist?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## antonio (13. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

zitat: "Ich würde es eher mal damit versuchen eine Lampe in die Nähe der Köder unter Wasser zu legen. Ich könnte mir hier eine höhere Ausbeute vorstellen. Zumindest eine Leuchtquelle (schwache LED oder so) am System wäre ein Versuch wert. Aber ob das erlaubt ist?"

ist eben in vielen figes nicht erlaubt.

"fischfang mit künstlichem licht oder unter zuhilfenahme dessen"  steht in vielen figes als nicht erlaubte methode.

antonio


----------



## captain-sparrow (13. November 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

so habe ich das auch im Kopf. Aber was wo genau erlaubt oder verboten ist, kann man ja in Erfahrung bringen.

Aber zum Thema scheint es doch zumindest einen positiven Aspekt zu Licht am Wasser zu geben.
Man würde bestimmt nichts verbieten wenn etwas den Angelerfolg verschlechtert. Oder?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Stunt Dude (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Ich bin ein großer Freund von Starklichtlampen.


Vor 2 Jahren war ich an der Ostsee Angeln und habe eine 500er Petromax an den Strand gestellt.
Etwas erhöht.

Die Lampe macht ca 500 Watt weisses Licht.
Hat schön den Strand erhellt.


War dafür gedacht, dass man halt was sieht.


Interessant war dabei, dass wir an dem Abend ca. 25 Plattfische gefangen haben.


Weiss nicht ob es ein zusammenhang gibt.
Aber schlechter gefangen habe ich an dem Abend nicht


----------



## Deichvogt (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Moin moin,
also ich hab mir Systeme gebaut wo ich vor den Haken Kicklichter montieren kann!
Hab zwar immer nur die roten wegen der abgestuften Leuchtstärke genommen aber das hat echt super geklappt!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*



Deichvogt schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> also ich hab mir Systeme gebaut wo ich vor den Haken Kicklichter montieren kann!
> Hab zwar immer nur die roten wegen der abgestuften Leuchtstärke genommen aber das hat echt super geklappt!



faengst sogar besser Platten mit Gruenen. Allerdings ziehe ich Phoshorperlen vor.

Unruhiges Licht verjadgt mehr Fische als es welche anzieht. allerdings ruhiges starkes Licht zieht Wasserinsekten an und somit Futterfische auch. habe damit immer gute Erfahrung gemacht. Bringt natuerlich nichts im trueben Wasser. Oder sagen wir weniger. Ich fange allerdings bei Vollmond besser. Allerdings nicht auf Grund sondern schwebend auf halbe Hoehe.

Ich fische zur Zeit mit Futterkoerben in der Bandung und kann nur sagen es geht nicht besser! Einfach Krabben, Muscheln ,seefische(heringe und Makrelen,Sandaale, Wuermer zerhacken und rein damit.


----------



## whitey911 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Was benutzt ihr den für Lampen am strand?     Bin noch auf der suche


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Damit meine ausrüstung heil zum wasser und wieder zum auto kommt, hab ich die "fenix tk50". Super hell, wasserdicht und absolut stoßfest. 4 leuchtstärken von 4lumen( 20 TAGE leuchtdauer) bis 255 lumen( 3 stunden leuchtdauer). Damit findet man jede ködernadel, die in den sand gefallen ist ^^. 
Am wasser, zum würmer aufziehen, fische versorgen und mir n bier auf zu machen hab ich die "fenix hl10" . Die leuchtet alles super aus im näheren umfeld und auch NUR bis max 10 meter.  Damit stör ich weder andere angler um mich, noch kriegen die fische was davon mit, was ich mit ihren Artgenossen am ufer mache ;-)


----------



## whitey911 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung beim Brandungsangeln*

Okay danke!  Die schaue ich mir mal genauer an!!


----------

